# Opinions on a digital read out for my mill



## melsdad (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been kicking around the idea of adding a DRO to my Kent Mill. I would like a 3 axis system, but am not looking to spend big dollars on it.

I was cruising on ebay and found this model. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251436289852

Price looks good, and seems like the system comes with everything you need for mounting. 

Does anyone have this particular model? I'm open to all suggestions before I make a purchase.

Thanks


----------



## melsdad (Feb 6, 2014)

I looked at that ebay listing again and think maybe they bumped there head. $125 for shipping!!...Not me. Don't know how I missed that?

This seems like a decent unit also. and the shipping is very reasonable!! 

http://www.tpactools.com/3-AXIS-DRO-DIGTAL-READOUT-MILL-PACKAGE-NEW_p_8.html


----------



## Senna (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a pretty complete package there but I'd also take a look at these DRO's.
Slightly cheaper and comes with a mounting arm for the display unit. Didn't see one of these in the eBay listing.

http://www.drokits.com/Mill_3_Axis_DRO.htm


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 6, 2014)

You should report that seller to Ebay, the shipping is way out of line so they can skirt some Ebay fees and make up the price difference in shipping. Sometimes people buy before they catch those absurd shipping charges.

I have all the scales from DavidH on this site and the tablet to build the android DRO I just need to get the stuff I need to connect it all together


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 6, 2014)

DROPro


----------



## AlanR (Feb 6, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> You should report that seller to Ebay, the shipping is way out of line so they can skirt some Ebay fees and make up the price difference in shipping. Sometimes people buy before they catch those absurd shipping charges.



Ships from Singapore and it's probably a fairly large box, so the shipping may not be too far out of line.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 6, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Ships from Singapore and it's probably a fairly large box, so the shipping may not be too far out of line.



Didn't really check that out, but you can see some items at "Buy it now" prices of $5.00 that are worth several hundred dollars with a $300 shipping and it only weighs 3 pounds, that's what I thought might be going on here


----------



## melsdad (Feb 6, 2014)

Senna said:


> That's a pretty complete package there but I'd also take a look at these DRO's.
> Slightly cheaper and comes with a mounting arm for the display unit. Didn't see one of these in the eBay listing.
> 
> http://www.drokits.com/Mill_3_Axis_DRO.htm



Link doesn't seem to be working.

- - - Updated - - -



randyjaco said:


> DROPro



Any particular model Randy? Magnetic or Glass?


----------



## Senna (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmmm, the link works for me.


www.drokits.com

Glass scales are a bit more accurate/precise and remain the industry standard.


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been very happy with my 3 axis unit from Shars.  Bought it about fourteen months ago and set me back little over $700.  Very pleasant people to deal with.  Glass scales and enough supplied mounting hardware for three or four units.  Very nice operating manual.  Like a mini computer besides being a read out.  Displays to five decimal points but the fifth is kinda flakey.  But then in reality four and five places are pretty flakey for home use anyway.

Once you retrain yourself to watch the display and not the knobs it is amazing how production and accuracy go up while mistakes and overruns go down.  

That's been my experience.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 7, 2014)

Senna said:


> Hmmm, the link works for me.
> 
> 
> www.drokits.com
> ...



I bought one of their kits for my lathe.  So far so Good!

They were very responsive with questions and answers.  Fairly fast shipping for me.  Those on the east coast may take a couple days longer.

The mounting brackets were not all that great, but I notice that is with just about any of them you buy today.


----------



## drs23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Senna said:


> Hmmm, the link works for me.
> 
> 
> www.drokits.com
> ...



I went this route as well. Free shipping and had it from CA to TX in four days. I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## melsdad (Feb 7, 2014)

Senna said:


> Hmmm, the link works for me.
> 
> 
> www.drokits.com
> ...



I got the page open. No problems once I got home. Thanks Senna!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 8, 2014)

As mentioned before DROpros is worth checking out as well.  They carry imports but they seem to provide good advice, service and support.  I'm not connected with them but other than that is where I got the DRO for my mill. - http://www.dropros.com/

-Ron


----------

